# Sight Adjustments



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Is it normal or ok to make adjustments to my sights at each shooting session, I'm talking small one's. or is it form or anchor issues. Also, Why might I be shooting a little left, all ways left, mostly the first few ends of shooting but some times it creeps in through out the session, this happens at longer distances, at least longer for me. 50-60 yrds. Any thoughts

Thanks, HTB


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

When shooting indoors, I generally have to make small adjustments . Most is lighting On the lanes. 
If you are usually going just left & you are right handed I would say you are torqueing the bow slightly, Since you said it slowly creeps over or just at the beginning of a sesion.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes rays is right, sounds like a peep problem or you got too much hand in the bow.....


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Peep, as in rotation?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shooting left. For me it's usually something being inconsistent in my form. Too much "reach" in the bow arm or my release hand is not coming straight back. You might even be creeping during the shot. 

What happens at explosion is caused during the set up of the shot. Break your shot sequence down some and really start trying to be consistent in the bow hand and the bow arm. Make sure front shoulder is down and arm is straight. Not overextended but straight. At the conclusion of the shot the release hand should be approching the back shoulder. A good shot starts with good alignment. Also have someone watch your arrow point. Make sure it's not creeping up on the rest. 

It will actually take me several days to sight in at 20 yards. One day I might shoot a hair left the other day a hair right. I find what is called my average. I am shooting for inside out x's , So just being in the spot ain't good enough. Don't be afraid to make small adjustments 

.02


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like I've got a few things to check, I do seem to rush a little on my first 3 or 4 sets of arrows.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Also, to long a draw length will cause you to shoot left (on a right handed shooter)


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

I shoot a long loop, could try shortening a tad say an 1/8?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Dan,

I didn't see this thread until after we talked today. 

Ray, Mike & Sub are all right. The things that they mentioned a all possibilities.

I forgot to mention that the first indoor shoot of the year is Sunday at 10:00 am. I'll be there if you want to stop by, I'll be happy to try to help you.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THERE YOU GO!!!THANKS ALLEN FOR HELPING ANOTHER ARCHER, YOU TOO SUB... YOU GUYS ARE GREAT...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually an overlength bow with a bow arm preload to the left would be longer than an 1/8 inch too long. 

But - I firmly believe that micro tuning your draw length is important. I can tell if my draw is slightly to long or to short by how my hinge release fires.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> THERE YOU GO!!!THANKS ALLEN FOR HELPING ANOTHER ARCHER, YOU TOO SUB... YOU GUYS ARE GREAT...


Mike, 

I wish you or sub were a little closer to Maryland so you could help me!! 

Allen


----------

